# Is 24" tall enough for an xpen?



## heatherv (May 3, 2015)

The xpen is 24" tall and I don't remember how wide it was..but it's not those itty bitty rabbit cages you buy at petco or any pet stores. I'm looking into buying a new xpen for my 3lbs holland lop. He's been using our roomy dog xpen it has quite alot of space... however my husband will be moving to ND (where I'll be living already, I secured an apartment for us) in June and will bringing our bunny with him in the car but it takes 10-14 days for our household goods to get here from WA state. So to make a long story short I don't want to keep my bunny in his carrier for 10-14 days after he gets here. Also my husband wants me to find a xpen not so large as our current one...don't have the measurement but it's probably 36'' tall and is total of 6ft long. My husband would like to look for a smaller size xpen that's easier to get into, like with a "door" for us to enter (our current one you have to swing your legs over to enter..I've actually caught my leg swinging it over a couple times and flipped the whole xpen out and our bunny escaped). So the xpens they have available are 24" tall or 30" tall and I don't remember how wide.

My bunny has never tried to jump out or climb his cage. We only have the one bunny, Buster


----------



## heatherv (May 3, 2015)

oh also he is neutered, the xpen is full time living space...We'll be living in an apartment but they will only allow a rabbit or an small animal if caged  All of the apartments I looked into either didn't allow a rabbit or had an extravagant pet fee ($1,000) or they would allow a rabbit if caged.


----------



## heatherv (May 3, 2015)

I think the measurements were 24" high, 24"wide (with 8panels around) so I thinks that would be 192'' around... if I did the math right


----------



## Watermelons (May 3, 2015)

Personally I would stick with 36" tall. My 3lbs buns can jump around that height no issue when they want something. As for length, just don't extend all the panels. Most expens come with doors so entry shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2015)

Maybe open up one panel and hold it together with binder clips.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 3, 2015)

I would say 24" is too short. Just about any bunny could jump that height. 

I've always used the 30" height pens and have had no escapes. (I have heard that the smaller rabbits are better jumpers.) 

The 30" height is easy enough to step over.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2015)

We have a 30 inch one--three did escape it, but they climbed up it like an arachnid.


----------



## heatherv (May 4, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We have a 30 inch one--three did escape it, but they climbed up it like an arachnid.




like an arachnid lol...Busters never done or tried that so I think 30" will be good.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2015)

It worked for 27 of our various ones over the years, but we had 3 that were climbers. Ted, our big lop would go over wire that was 5 feet and he also opened drawers and doors on the cabinets and got right in. Made him hard to find at times. He was so darn smart--he'd play fetch with a wicker ball we had too--chase it, pick it up and bring it back and then drop it at my feet so I could throw it again and I never taught him that, he was just a natural--an Einstein among bunnies.


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (May 6, 2015)

As long as the bun can stand up in it without being taller then it then it should be fine. Also if it doesn't usually climb stuff that should be ok too. Now I would try to test how high it can jump just to be sure it won't try to jump over but since its only 3 pounds I pretty sure that's impossible. Enjoy our new habitat Buster!


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (May 8, 2015)

I saw someone else suggest on anther forum to use cloths pins and to pin a sheet to the top of the x-pen to keep the rabbit from thinking that there was a free space for him to get over the pen. I think this might be an option for you, in the short term with the shorter x-pen.


----------



## PABunnyMom (May 18, 2015)

I have a 36 inch high x pen and one of my buns will climb to the top. I tied using a light colored sheet attached with clothes pins across the top of the pen and he still climbed. Then I tried a dark colored cloth and he stopped climbing. Go figure.


----------

